# Looking for Nematobrycon lacortei (Rainbow Tetras)



## William Wilson (Apr 7, 2012)

Hey, people!

My 70 gallon has finally finished its fishless cycle and I'm ready to start adding livestock. I've been looking for 8 or 10 Rainbow (preferred) or Emporer Tetras to get things going, but none of the LFS's seem to stock them.

Has anybody seen any around or know where I could locate some?

TIA,
Will


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I just googled Nematobrycon lacortei, wow, beautiful, good luck in your search!


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

IPU will have Kerri Tetra soon.


----------



## William Wilson (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up, Lar. The Kerry Tetra (Blue Emperor Tetra) is actually a different species and doesn't have the stripe running out to the end of the tail the way that the Emperor and Rainbow Tetras do. The Emperor is supposed to be a common community fish, but I can't seem to find them anywhere...


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

There was an ad on craigslist, I think a group of 4? Emperor tetras and some other fish.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Pat at Canadian Aquatics brought in Emperors for me. They were Palmeri. They are fairly large for a tetra and don't school for the most part. A great fish.


----------



## Aaron (Apr 21, 2010)

try Kramer's. Was there today & one tank was Labelled "Rainbow Tetra"


----------



## William Wilson (Apr 7, 2012)

Kramer's?

I've never heard of them... Anybody have an address?

TIA


----------



## William Wilson (Apr 7, 2012)

Got 'em. Kramers Pet World in Guildford Town Center?

I'll pop by and report back...

Thanks for the lead, Aaron!


----------



## Aaron (Apr 21, 2010)

William Wilson said:


> Got 'em. Kramers Pet World in Guildford Town Center?
> 
> I'll pop by and report back...
> 
> Thanks for the lead, Aaron!


Yup thats them.

At the end nearest Sears & the guilford library. They are right next door to Lordco.


----------



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

Aquariums west had some


----------



## William Wilson (Apr 7, 2012)

Wow, Kramer's is a nice place! Lots of unusual stuff for a pet shop in a mall. They had Rainbow Fish and they actually had about half a dozen Emperor Tetras, but no Rainbow Tetras. Still, well worth the visit.

Thanks for the tip, Aaron!

Aquariums West, eh? I've never been there, either. Time for a visit!


----------



## Orca (Apr 28, 2010)

Let us know if you find any - I've been looking for them as well. I got some from Canadian Aquatics last time they had them in but had to rehome them when I moved. I'd like to get them again.


----------



## William Wilson (Apr 7, 2012)

Wow, this hobby is full of the nicest people...

Went to Aquariums West this evening and was privileged to attend a seminar on planted aquaria with my daughter. What a place! The tank right inside the front door had the most breathtakingly beautiful Nymphea Lotus in it I have ever seen. The rest of the store is just as nice. I really felt like a kid in a candy store...

Still no Rainbow Tetras, but we learned lots and they did have some beautiful Emperor Tetras that I could probably live with...

Where should I go next, I wonder?

Thanks for all the tips and advice, people!


----------

